
Apple Now Allows Free Trials for iOS Apps - MBCook
https://www.pcmag.com/news/361581/apple-now-allows-free-trials-for-ios-apps?amp=1
======
willio58
Remember “lite” versions of apps? With that gloss texture placed on top of the
app icon? Crazy it took this long for free trials to become a thing on the
AppStore.

~~~
saurik
Those weren't free trials: they were limited versions; they were already long
ago replaced by using in-app purchase to upgrade a single app.

------
r0fl
This reminds me of shareware and game demos from the 1990s!

------
tinus_hn
This is just a policy change so now you are allowed to have a free app that
stops working after some time and can be unlocked with an in-app upgrade.
There’s no new category or technical solution.

------
stealthmodeclan
Are charges immediately posted for trials on our card? Or they simply
authorize and then void them if we cancel?

